# عايزة أدخل للويندوز من غير ما يسأل عن ال user account



## +إيرينى+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

عايزة أدخل للويندوز من غير ما يسأل عن ال user account

أعمل إيه
أنا خايفة ألغى الuser account أقوم أعمل مصيبة


----------



## malak_adel_4 (5 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهم ارجو التوضيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أغسطس 2010)

*قصدك لما تفتحي الجهاز
بيطلب منك الاسم والباسورد
وانتي عايزه تلغي ده 
لو اللي فهمته صح ممكن اقلك ازاي
لكن لو فهمت غلط فهميني قصدك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *قصدك لما تفتحي الجهاز
> بيطلب منك الاسم والباسورد
> وانتي عايزه تلغي ده
> لو اللي فهمته صح ممكن اقلك ازاي
> لكن لو فهمت غلط فهميني قصدك​*



اللى إنت فهمته يعتبر صح
لأنه بيبقى كاتب إسم ال user و لما بتعمل كليك عليه بيدخل على الويندوز 
أنا عايزاه يدخل على الويندوز على طول


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أغسطس 2010)

*اول طريقه

اضغط الزر اليمين على جهاز الكمبيوتر واختار الخصائص Proprties
ثم اختار الخيارات المتقدمه Advanced 
ثم من خصائص المستخدمين User Profiles اختار اعدادات Settings
حدد المستخدم ثم احذفه

ثاني طريقه

 عن طريق الامر run
1. لانشاء مستخدم جديد ادخل الامر ادناة 
net user billy /add
2. ولحذفة 
net user billy /delete

حيث اسم المستخدم هو الذي تحته خط​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اول طريقه
> 
> اضغط الزر اليمين على جهاز الكمبيوتر واختار الخصائص Proprties
> ثم اختار الخيارات المتقدمه Advanced
> ...


بعد properties 
الاختيارات هى 
Themes - Desktop -***een saver - appearance-setting
فين advanced ديه

و الاخيار التانى مش جاى معايا خالص


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أغسطس 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بعد properties
> الاختيارات هى
> Themes - Desktop -***een saver - appearance-setting
> فين advanced ديه
> ...




*انتي عملتي properties  علي سطح المكتب

انا قلت تعملي properties  علي ايقونه الكمبيوتر ( my computer )

وبعدين كملي باقي الخطوات اللي قلتها فوق​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 أغسطس 2010)

شوف أنا بيطلع لى إتنين مستخدمين
الأول administratorيمكن حذفه
الثانى XPPRESP3 لا يمكن حذفه و هو دا اللى بيسأل عليه لما بيدخل على الويندوز


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 أغسطس 2010)

إحذفي الأولاني اللي هو  Administrator
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> شوف أنا بيطلع لى إتنين مستخدمين
> الأول administratorيمكن حذفه
> الثانى XPPRESP3 لا يمكن حذفه و هو دا اللى بيسأل عليه لما بيدخل على الويندوز




*تحذفي الاولاني administrator
ده اللي زياده وانتي اللي عملاه
لكن التاني ده طبيعي النسخه 
ولما تحذفي الاولاني هيدخل ع طول بعد كده
جربي وابقي قوليلي​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أغسطس 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> إحذفي الأولاني اللي هو  administrator
> ​



إنت متأكد 
أحذفه على ضمانتك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تحذفي الاولاني administrator
> ده اللي زياده وانتي اللي عملاه
> لكن التاني ده طبيعي النسخه
> ولما تحذفي الاولاني هيدخل ع طول بعد كده
> جربي وابقي قوليلي​*



على ضمانتك إنت و كيرلس بس إذا ما ردتش 
يبقى الكمبيوتر ضرب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أغسطس 2010)

الحقيقة أنا سمعت كلامكم و حذفت اللى قوتلى عليه
و لكن برضه ما بيدخلش اليندوز على طول
بيسال برضه 
دا إيه دا بأه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 أغسطس 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> الحقيقة أنا سمعت كلامكم و حذفت اللى قوتلى عليه
> و لكن برضه ما بيدخلش اليندوز على طول
> بيسال برضه
> دا إيه دا بأه



*الموضوع دة من أول ماالويندوز الحالي نزل 
ولا عملتي حاجة فحصل كدة ؟

لو من اول مالويندوز نزل يبأة دة في نسخة الوبندوز نفسها ومش بيتغير
انما لو انتي عملتي حاجة وحصل كدة .. يبأة دة اوبشن معين هتلغية من اليوزر اكونت في الكونترول بانل .
*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2010)

اخت ايرني
هاديكي على الخاص
لانه ممنوع على العام برنامج
اي حاجة عايزة تعمليها بالويندوز 
تعلمي علامة الصح او الغلط توقف الحاجة او تمشي
مثلاً دي اللي بتقولي عليها
توقفي علامة الصح عنها توقف
عايزة ترجعيها
تحطي علامة الصح
انا فهمت انتِ مش حاطة باس
انتِ فقط لما تدوسي عليها  يكمل الويندوز من غير باس
انما ها حملهولك لما يكون النت كويس وممكن بالليل.. بعد ال 11


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus

خطر انها تدخل اليوزر اكاونت وهي مش بتعرف بالويندوز لانها لو داست على اشياء معينة
ممكن بعده تحتاج تفرمت حتى تزيلها..


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> kerlos-love-jesus
> 
> خطر انها تدخل اليوزر اكاونت وهي مش بتعرف بالويندوز لانها لو داست على اشياء معينة
> ممكن بعده تحتاج تفرمت حتى تزيلها..




*انا مقولتلهاش استاذي انها تدخل على اليوزر اكونت
حبيت استفسر عن المشكلة تحديدا ولو هتحتاج تدخل اليوزر كنت انا هعملها شرح فيديو للخطوات .
*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *انا مقولتلهاش استاذي انها تدخل على اليوزر اكونت
> حبيت استفسر عن المشكلة تحديدا ولو هتحتاج تدخل اليوزر كنت انا هعملها شرح فيديو للخطوات .
> *​




لا عارف اخي الحبيب
انا قريت كلامك انك بتتكهن انها ممكن عملت شيء من الداخل

فخفت

ممكن تشوف الكلام دة  وتقوم تدخل من غير ما تسأل حرام يعني

لانه من الداخل لو وافقت على تشفير الفيلات من غير ما تعرف بالغلط
تبقى مصيبة..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اخت ايرني
> هاديكي على الخاص
> لانه ممنوع على العام برنامج
> اي حاجة عايزة تعمليها بالويندوز
> ...



و أنا مستنية


----------



## beho86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

Click on Run
 2) Type in the following command and click OK 

control userpasswords2

3) Highlight the user you want to log into automatically, then uncheck the box for 

"Users must enter a username and password to use this computer"

4) Click on Apply and you'll be asked to verify the username and password to log in automatically 

 5) Click OK and the next time you restart your computer, you'll automatically be logged in without having the classic prompt or Welcome ***een.​


----------



## holy day (20 أغسطس 2010)

برافو بيهو كنت واخدها كوبي ودتخل احطها شكلك جامد كمبيوتر​


----------



## beho86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

I am trying to help, What is the problem with copying something from the internet mr. Holy day!!!  better than just criticizing , try to help.
I hate how everyone has something to say, mind ur own business man !​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

beho86 قال:


> click on run
> 2) type in the following command and click ok
> 
> control userpasswords2
> ...


أنا بأشكرك جدا


----------

